# Campus Head-end with HDTV



## dirchm0628 (Sep 4, 2007)

I've been trying to research this and have found some information but not a lot of definative information, so here it goes.

I work at a university which has it's own cable TV system. We use a Direct Tv dish with 60 receivers. Each receiver then gets sent to a modulator which assigns frequency and channel assignment. From there it goes to a combiner that combines all 60 channels into the campus lineup. Now we want to include local high def channels into the lineup using the existing cabling.

Reading some information on-line it looks like a TV that has a QAM/ATSC tuner will be able to demodulate the signal sent across the campus cable TV system. Right now I'm looking into this product to see if will work with what we are trying to do.

http://www.tonercable.com/Product.aspx?ID=1459

If anyone has any insight as to how to achieve this and want to share some information I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, I can't help you with the setup, but I do find it very interesting .. Let us know what you find out when you get it all set up.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

dirchm0628, I'm not expert in these matters, merely journeyman. It "sounds" like this will work taking an ATSC input and reconverting to cable QAM.

On thing to consider is that the PIP data might be horribly messed up. Effective (user known) channel 4-1 OTA will try to map to real channel 50-1 OTA I think. Unless the box is smarter than I can tell and adjusts the PIP data stream as well.

To be sure, I'd call Blonder Tongue at 800-523-6049.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I believe Dish Network provides such a service.

Contact their commercial service division.

http://commercial.dishnetwork.com/content/solutions/gov_mil/index.shtml


----------

